# PredatorTalk annual get together and hunt?



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I am really thinking hard about how to put together an annual event of some type to get the members of PT together for a good time.

Would anyone be open to something like this? How could we set an event like this up since our members are spread all around the country, and even outside of the country?

Looking forward to your ideas and suggestions!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Boy that sounds a lot of fun!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Sounds great !! I may be interested.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Right off the top of my head says you'd have to set it up something like a high school reunion and a year in advance. Then whoever can make it---thats who shows. The funding is a different critter. Things like member donations---ticket sales for hunt'in gear from the outside public---charity/PT shoots.

I'm sure with the number of members we have just here in Colorado we could line up a place ( ground ) and equipment for the event---we just need to put our heads together and get it go'in.

I think it would be a BLAST!!!!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Well finally made it in and got set back up. HELLO ALL !!!!! Heck yea !!! I am in now that I back in!!!


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

It sounds great! Sounds like it would be hard to make, but great.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

What about a online hunt Chris? I think that would be a blast. Im Catcapper, it would take awhile to organize something like that, and id hope to be able to make it.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I think its quite doable---showmeyote is only a good days run out--- BigD is comm'in no matter what, and he could swing by and grab Don. I think everyone would be surprised at how many members would show.

Lordy--- the B.S. stories we'd have to listen to.lol.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Who's going to pick me up!?


----------



## Harley Yote (Aug 17, 2011)

Where's everybody at in Colorado. That would help pick a central area for the guy's in Colorado and figure what direction most of the others are coming from also to help decide toward which direction it could be held.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Hey Harley--- We'll all camp out in Chris's back field down by the sand wash---thats pretty much central Colorado.lol.









Were send'in Air Force 1 for you Matt---Yer gonna be capt. on the flight back to U.S.A.lol.


----------



## Harley Yote (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm in Cortez. Easy drive but I will wait for Air Force One, no problem. lol Let's get the fire started. lol


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

We'll be there, truck full of veggies and stories!! HA!!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Chris Miller said:


> I am really thinking hard about how to put together an annual event of some type to get the members of PT together for a good time.
> 
> Would anyone be open to something like this? How could we set an event like this up since our members are spread all around the country, and even outside of the country?
> 
> Looking forward to your ideas and suggestions!


Easy enough for some but not for all. So heres my idea, get those in certain geographical areas to meet in that area with whomever has a place for those attending to hunt on, be it private or public. Have the meets ocurring possibly at the same time for every geographical area, and come up with some friendly competition between the areas by number in the group and animals harvested and do a ratio thing to even out the scores by group participation/number attending etc... Of course it should be held in the winter so as to help with critters being more active etc... So someone come up with "boundaries" deciding geographical areas, and how many members per area and go from there.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'd be game for a get together ! It sounds like fun to me. I'll bring the shovel.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

catcapper said:


> Hey Harley--- We'll all camp out in Chris's back field down by the sand wash---thats pretty much central Colorado.lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is kind of you, who's footing the bill!?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> That is kind of you, who's footing the bill!?


 INS


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

As long as its not me!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Well Skip can head down here to the flat lands meeting at Toms and the three of us can stop and pick up the rest of the crew to the south maybe meeting up in Kentucky and head west...heck, we will have to rent a bus the trip would be a hoot of a good time.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

hassell said:


> INS


Priceless


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

Antlerz22 said:


> Easy enough for some but not for all. So heres my idea, get those in certain geographical areas to meet in that area with whomever has a place for those attending to hunt on, be it private or public. Have the meets ocurring possibly at the same time for every geographical area, and come up with some friendly competition between the areas by number in the group and animals harvested and do a ratio thing to even out the scores by group participation/number attending etc... Of course it should be held in the winter so as to help with critters being more active etc... So someone come up with "boundaries" deciding geographical areas, and how many members per area and go from there.


A22, I was thinking something along the same lines. I think there are only a handful of us down here, but we could look at doing it at my place if needed. I have 60 acres i own, but could probably easily get us access to 1000+ acres outside of deer season that connect to mine. Possibly twice that much that arent too far from here. Outside of deer season of course.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

destructive_mechanic said:


> A22, I was thinking something along the same lines. I think there are only a handful of us down here, but we could look at doing it at my place if needed. I have 60 acres i own, but could probably easily get us access to 1000+ acres outside of deer season that connect to mine. Possibly twice that much that arent too far from here. Outside of deer season of course.


Mmmmm so whens deer season?


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

Into Feb I believe. Will have to check exact dates and ask permission.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

when does it start?


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

About a month or less. We would have to wait until late winter/ early spring before I could get permission.


----------

